

World's first smart tennis dampener in final hours on Kickstarter - laviesak
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/laviesak/shot-stats-challenger-make-your-tennis-racket-smar

======
laviesak
I'm one of the founders at Shot Stats and here to answer any questions.

